

Project Christine - michaeldhopkins
http://www.razerzone.com/christine

======
greenyoda
I'd find this a more appealing idea if the modules were built to an open,
standardized interface and you had a choice of many vendors when upgrading
your machine. However, by buying the existing system, you'd be locking
yourself into only using proprietary modules that are available from the
original vendor.

I'm also not sure what the value proposition is here. Let's say I'm the kind
of user who doesn't know how to add RAM or a disk drive to my existing
machine. Wouldn't it be cheaper to pay someone a hundred dollars of labor cost
to do it for me than to buy this expensive hardware? Upgrading a machine is a
fairly rare occurance.

------
SkyMarshal
This looks awesome, kudos to Razer for attempting it.

One thing I wonder is, the perpetual problem for diy system builders is that
eventually socket/connection technology is obsoleted and you have to upgrade
your motherboard in order to upgrade the CPU, GPU, HDD, etc.

This essentially looks like a more accessible motherboard, but still subject
to that problem where eventually you'll have to replace the core product in
order to keep updating the peripherals.

In fact, I doubt a stable socket/connection technology will ever be arrived
at, so it seems the only solution is to make those (and the motherboard) as
interchangeable as all the other components, essentially an equal piece of the
puzzle rather than the core of it all.

I wonder if it's even possible to engineer a computer where both the
motherboard and the sockets/slots are abstracted away into components that are
just as easily replaced/upgraded as the GPU, CPU, Disc player, HDDs, etc.

------
notacoward
It looks like a really interesting idea. I'll check back in a few months, see
if there's more information than that two-second elevator pitch of a website.

------
Eptis
Would love this! Mostly because of the high performance-low noise stuff

------
emeraldd
The fact that my scroll wheel breaks is really really _really_ annoying.

------
justzisguyuknow
CompuBlox!

